# Iphone als Modem?

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ist es möglich über ein Iphone mit dem Gentoo-Netbook eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen?

Ich verwende nm-applet. Ich hab gerade das Iphone vom Schulkollegen über Kabel angesteckt.

 *lsusb wrote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:1294 Apple, Inc.

 

 *nm-applet wrote:*   

> Wired Network (Apple Iphone)
> 
>  disconnected

 

Bekommt man das irgendwie hin?

Wenn möglich nicht über Bluetooth.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wenn man beim Iphone Internet-Tethering über USB aktiviert, dann kommt, dass er verbindet, aber das steht ständig.

Muss man da eine Fixe IP eingeben?

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Du schom mal das "gnome-extra/nm-applet" ausprobiert? Das ist ein Frontend zum NetworkManager. Ich war mehr als überrascht. Seit ich das benutze, kann ich ran stecken was ich will. Funktioniert. Alte DSL-Modems Internet-USB-Sticks usw.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Ich wrote:*   

> Ich verwende nm-applet.

   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hab das Iphone angesteckt, das Tethering aktiviert.

Dann zeigt das nm-applet an dass er lädt (drehender kreis) und das geht minutenlang so dahin.

Daher nehme ich an, dass das Iphone keine IP-Adresse rausrückt, und mein nm-applet aber davon ausgeht.

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm., ich kenne den NetworkManager nun nicht, aber schau doch mal ob was hilfreiches in der /var/log/messages zu finden ist.

BTW

Erstellt der NetworkManager nicht evtl. auch selbst noch eine Log Datei?

----------

## LinuxTom

Eine andere Möglichkeit: Das Handy in den PC einstecken und starten. Da kommen viele Hinweise, was der NetworkManager alles erkennt.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Eine andere Möglichkeit: Das Handy in den PC einstecken und starten. Da kommen viele Hinweise, was der NetworkManager alles erkennt.

 

In welcher Reihenfolge?

Handy abgedreht an aufgedrehten Rechner, dann Handy aufdrehen?

Oder Handy an Rechner, und dann Rechner aufdrehen?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Oder Handy an Rechner, und dann Rechner aufdrehen?

 

Jo. Handy schon aktiviert.

----------

## jodel

gibt es nicht eine App mit der man das iphone als wlan router einrichten kann?

----------

## moben

ipheth kernel modul nutzen  :Smile: 

https://github.com/dgiagio/ipheth

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Versteh ich nicht ganz.

Ich hab das mit dem hochfahren noch nicht probieren können, mein Schulkollege war nicht da, und ich hab keinen Ei-Fön.

Warum braucht man zusätzlich was? Kann man das nicht out-of-the-box?

Wahrscheinlich verwenden wir erstmal das mit dem wlan, aber es wär doch toll, wenn das auch übers kabel geht.

LG Roland

----------

## cryptosteve

Sag ihn, er soll sich ein Galaxy S kaufen, dann geht's auch out of the box.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Mit dem gehts?

----------

## cryptosteve

Das kommt darauf an, wie genau Du das realisieren möchtest. Das Galaxy S kann bequem einen WLAN-AccessPoint bereitstellen, auf den Du Dich mit jedem beliebigen WLAN des Clients verbinden kannst. Und das Galaxy S routet den Kram dann via HSDPA ins Netz. Klappt einwandfrei; Voraussetzung ist halt, dass der Client ein WLAN-Device hat.

USB-Tethering hat's auch, habe ich aber noch nie probiert.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich muss bei nen HTC (Touch Pro mit WinMo 6.1 und Desire HD mit Android 2.2) Handys einfach "Internetfreigabe" aktivieren und das Zeug funzt  :Smile: 

Gibts sowas nicht beim IPhone?

Btw. Wer sich von Apple beschränken lassen will ist selbst schuld wenn das Zeug dann nicht funzt  :Razz: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Achwas, hier liegt die Beschränkung doch bei Linux. Mit meinem MacBook(Pro/Air) funktioniert das garantiert out of the box.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Eingeschränkt bin ich, weil ein Schulkollege sich kein ordentliches Handy kauft.

Es gibt beim Iphone so ein Internet Tethering.

Der Networkmanager (nm-applet) zeigt ihn ann, aber es zeigt immer nur das laden. (scheinbar ein problem beim verbinden.)

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Mit meinem MacBook(Pro/Air) funktioniert das garantiert out of the box.

 

Da wäre ich mir gar nitcht mal so sicher. Das ist ja Apple!?

LG Roland

----------

## winnetou82

soweit ich weiß, muss das iphone doch gejailbreakt sein oder etwa nicht?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

ne glaub nicht

----------

